# Solved: Can't Update or Uninstall AVG Anti-Virus. Computer running slow.



## raggz (Jul 18, 2007)

Hello there,

When AVG attempts to update the anti-virus data base a prompt just comes up that says "Update was unsuccessful." So my data base is very outdated. 

I tried to uninstall in the hopes of reinstalling but it won't let me uninstall either. It just says that uninstall failed and that 1 error has occured. I clicked for details and it read "Error: Unistallation is not possible. Product is not installed" but clearly it is installed. 

Also my computer is running extremely slow lately. I have no clue why. 

Hopefully someone can help me out. Thank You in advance.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

One thing we can check with is Hijackthis, not only to look for any malware, but to see what the startup items are....please do this:

go to  *Click here* to download HJTsetup.exe
Click the blue "Download the Hijackthis Installer" link 
Save HJTsetup.exe to your *desktop.** DO NOT just press run from the website*
Double click on the *HJTsetup.exe icon* on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Hijack This.* 
Continue to click *Next * in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Additional Tasks dialogue.*
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then save the log and then the log will open in Notepad.
Click on *"Edit > Select All" * then click on *"Edit > Copy" *to copy the entire contents of the log.
Paste the log in your next reply.
DO *NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.

Please also do this:

Open *Hijack This* and click on the "Open the Misc Tools section" button. 
Click on the "*Open Uninstall Manager*" button.
Click the "Save List" button. After you click the "Save List" button, you will be asked where to save the file. Pick a place to save it then the list should open in notepad. 
*Copy and paste that list here in your reply*


----------



## raggz (Jul 18, 2007)

Ok here is my log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:32:30 PM, on 2/10/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\lxdiserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxdicoms.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ATK0100\Hcontrol.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ICO.EXE
C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Power Management\SPMgr.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\ISB Utility\ISBMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Update 2\VAIOUpdt.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXSUPMON.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe
C:\Program Files\Brother\ControlCenter2\brctrcen.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 3500-4500 Series\lxdimon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 3500-4500 Series\lxdiamon.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUNOTIFY.EXE
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\Click to DVD 2\ctdatsvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzCdb\VzFw.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ATK0100\ATKOSD.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Product Assistant\bin\hprblog.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SNDVOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Lexmark Toolbar - {1017A80C-6F09-4548-A84D-EDD6AC9525F0} - C:\Program Files\Lexmark Toolbar\toolband.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\VIRUSS~1\scriptcl.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Lexmark Toolbar - {1017A80C-6F09-4548-A84D-EDD6AC9525F0} - C:\Program Files\Lexmark Toolbar\toolband.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hcontrol] C:\WINDOWS\ATK0100\Hcontrol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mouse Suite 98 Daemon] ICO.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CreateCD_Reminder] C:\WINDOWS\Sonysys\VAIO Recovery\reminder.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SonyPowerCfg] C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Power Management\SPMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BluetoothAuthenticationAgent] rundll32.exe bthprops.cpl,,BluetoothAuthenticationAgent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Switcher.exe] C:\Program Files\Sony\Wireless Switch Setting Utility\Switcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISBMgr.exe] C:\Program Files\Sony\ISB Utility\ISBMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VAIO Update 2] "C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Update 2\VAIOUpdt.exe" /Stationary
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VAIO Recovery] C:\WINDOWS\Sonysys\VAIO Recovery\PartSeal.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrinTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\2\printray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXSUPMON] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXSUPMON.EXE RUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSBkgdUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" -Embedding -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PaperPort PTD] C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IndexSearch] C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\IndexSearch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ControlCenter2.0] C:\Program Files\Brother\ControlCenter2\brctrcen.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxdimon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 3500-4500 Series\lxdimon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxdiamon] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 3500-4500 Series\lxdiamon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FaxCenterServer] "C:\Program Files\\Lexmark Fax Solutions\fm3032.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ALUAlert] C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUNOTIFY.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe AcRdB7_0_9
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Click to DVD Automatic Mode Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Sony\Click to DVD 2\ctdatsvr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office1\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI8CAC~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.sony.com/vaiopeople
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://go.divx.com/plugin/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {6B9A6E3B-0307-47A7-82B1-F2D215973CAF} (QuickBooks Online Edition Import Utilities Class v6) - https://accounting.quickbooks.com/c1/v16.617/qboimax6.cab
O16 - DPF: {843EE768-3A97-455C-9076-741BA3AD7B62} (QuickBooks Online Edition Utilities Class v10) - https://accounting.quickbooks.com/c1/v16.617/qboax10.cab
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AOL Spyware Protection Service (AOLService) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\\aolserv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee E-mail Proxy (Emproxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\McAfee\EmProxy\emproxy.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: lxdiCATSCustConnectService - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\\lxdiserv.exe
O23 - Service: lxdi_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxdicoms.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee HackerWatch Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Update Manager (mcmispupdmgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Protection Manager (mcpromgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Redirector Service (McRedirector) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Intuit QuickBooks FCS (QBFCService) - Intuit Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\FCS\Intuit.QuickBooks.FCS.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment Aggregation and Control Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzRs\VzRs.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment File Import Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzCdb\VzFw.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment TV Device Arbitration Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzCs\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment UPnP Client Adapter - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VCSW\VCSW.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\VMISrv.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Gateway Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-Mobile-Gateway) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\VmGateway.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Video\GPVSvr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-HTTP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Video Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-VideoServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

--
End of file - 14893 bytes

And here is the "save list"

Adobe Reader 8.1.1
AIM 6
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
HijackThis 2.0.2
McAfee SecurityCenter
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 1
PowerLite S4 User's Guide
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941568)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB942615)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943485)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB944653)
Update for Windows XP (KB942763)
Update for Windows XP (KB942840)
Update for Windows XP (KB946627)
Viewpoint Media Player


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Appears you are using two antivirus programs- that is never good to do, even with one turned off, there can be issues.

I'd say, McAfee is probably one you are subscribing to, and paying for the yearly updates for? If not, and your subscription has expired....are you going to re-subscribe?

I am not saying to uninstall McAfee- just trying to find out if you are going to keep it, and subscribe to the updates.

**Uninstall AVG if you are keeping McAfee. I realize you are having trouble doing just that...I'm looking for some help and will post what I can find

*http://apps.carleton.ca/comp/virus/uninstallnorton.php*

* Scroll down at the link above to the AVG section and try what is there, and let us know if that works.*

There are online antivirus scans you can use, to double check McAfee.


----------



## raggz (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh I see, in that case I will be keeping McAfee because I suscribe to it. I've tried uninstalling AVG but it won't let me. It keeps giving me an error at the end saying that AVG is not installed.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Yes, I added to my last reply by Editing....go back and see it and try what is there.

Basically, you have to re-run AVG setup, and during that you get a prompt to UNinstall the program...

((I believe you could use the download you might have saved from the AVG original installation....that would probably work just fine, if you have it still on the hard drive someplace))


----------



## raggz (Jul 18, 2007)

hi,

I've managed to uninstall AVG by following your steps. Is that the reason my computer is running so slow? I had to restart after uninstalling but my computer is still running very slow.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, It certainly could have caused slowness, we see this all the time...usually though, when the user does uninstall one AV program, the normal performance comes back....

Something else must be going on.

Make sure your McAfee is working and able to get all the latest detection Updates, and updates for the program....get all updates installed.

An online scan might also find something- try this one:

*Kaspersky online full scan*

Please go *HERE* and click Free Online Scanner
Read and Accept the Agreement
You will be promted to install an ActiveX component from Kaspersky, Click Yes.
If you see a Windows dialog asking if you want to install this software, click the Install button. 
The program will launch and then begin downloading the latest definition files,
When the "Update progress" line changes to "Ready" and the "NEXT ->" button becomes available, please click on it. 
Click on the Scan Settings button, and in the next window select the *Extended database*, and click Ok. 
Under "Please select a target to scan:", click My Computer to start the scan.
When the scan is finished, click the "Save as Text" button, and save the file as kavscan.txt to your Desktop, close the Kaspersky On-line Scanner window.
Copy and Paste the contents of the on line scanner results into a Reply here in your thread, along with a new HJT log and log from any other scans you run.


----------



## deborahdtw (Feb 13, 2008)

I am having the same problem. In looking at the programs listed in your save report, I realized that we both have adobe 8.1. I can actually pin down my problem to the same day that I updated my adobe to the 8.1, (last thursday). After updating the adobe, I realized that it was conflicting with my adobe professional, so I uninstalled it. After that, all of my pdf files then had no file extension attributes, even though my adobe professional was still on board. So I re-installed the 8.1, but assigned the all pdf to the professional version. Since then, my computer has been quite slow, with quickbooks almost at a stand-still. I print to pdf out of quickbooks. This morning, I decided that I am going to have to un-install all the pdf applications and re-install the adobe professional. And just so you know, I am on a network of 2 other computers that also run these programs, minus the adobe 8.1. Mine acts as the server. The others computers are running fine.


----------



## deborahdtw (Feb 13, 2008)

Yesterday I installed avg free edition just to see if I was infected. Avg took 2 hours and came back with a clean report. It seems to be working fine today as well. (Sorry I didn't include this with my original post.)


----------

